# best heat transfer paper



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,
I am seriously thinking about starting my own t-shirt heat transfer business. I would like feedback on the best heat transfer paper for white tees. Best Blanks says that they have a great transfer paper & that 50/50 blend tees work best for heat transfer. I need your expert opinions, as I know that the transfer paper is the key ingredient to a lasting product.
Thanks,
Yehudah


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Search the forums for IronAll and IW Jet II or Transjet. Get some samples and do some wash tests before you start investing.

If your just doing white T's in full color, it would be hard to beat a DTG (Direct To Garment) printer. It looks like a huge inkjet printer. 

It is costly up front ($20K) but it would outlast and out perform any transfer paper.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am seriously thinking about starting my own t-shirt heat transfer business. I would like feedback on the best heat transfer paper for white tees.


Try to get a few sample packs from different vendors to test their paper. NewMilfordPhoto.com has the IronAll paper that John mentioned above. You can see it in action here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10116.html

and here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t5286.html

Then get samples from bestblanks and coastalbusiness.com and see which you prefer before buying a big 100 sheet pack.


----------

